# WOIN has a character sheet option on Roll20



## Ironxxx (Jun 21, 2017)

I've been hoping for someone to do this for a while but finally when you're creating a new game on Roll20 you can now choose a WOIN character sheet. 
You can also switch between an OLD and NEW style which is a nice touch.

Thanks to John W for creating the template!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 21, 2017)

Cool! I don't have any VTTs myself, but is there a screenshot for the curious?


----------

